# Warcraft-Film: Dreharbeiten sind offiziell abgeschlossen



## Sharlet (25. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Dreharbeiten sind offiziell abgeschlossen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Dreharbeiten sind offiziell abgeschlossen


----------



## Cityboy (25. Mai 2014)

Schau einer an... Bin mal gespannt wann der erste Trailer erscheint um einen Eindruck zu bekommen was da auf uns zukommt


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Mai 2014)

Dreharbeiten abgeschlossen und nun gehts ca 2 Jahre in die Nachbearbeitung 
Heftige Scheisse 

Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel? Oder erwartet uns ein "künstlicher" Film ala 300? (den ich wohlgemerkt super finde)
Na bin ich mal gespannt was draus wird.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Mai 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dreharbeiten abgeschlossen und nun gehts ca 2 Jahre in die Nachbearbeitung
> Heftige Scheisse
> 
> Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel? Oder erwartet uns ein "künstlicher" Film ala 300? (den ich wohlgemerkt super finde)
> Na bin ich mal gespannt was draus wird.


 
Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass der Film größtenteils ein Blue-/Greenscreen CGI-Monster wird. Wäre allerdings schön, wenn es anders wäre. Ich hoffe zwar, dass es ein guter Fantasyfilm wird, aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran. CGI-Overload, Massenschlachten, episches "Jetzt-und-hier-werden-wir-die-größte-und-bedeutendste-Schlacht-aller-Zeiten-schlagen!"-Gequatsche ... und Charaktere so flach wie ein Blatt Papier. Der Stoff, aus dem die (modernen) Action-Filme sind.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Mai 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass der Film größtenteils ein Blue-/Greenscreen CGI-Monster wird. Wäre allerdings schön, wenn es anders wäre. Ich hoffe zwar, dass es ein guter Fantasyfilm wird, aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran. CGI-Overload, Massenschlachten, episches "Jetzt-und-hier-werden-wir-die-größte-und-bedeutendste-Schlacht-aller-Zeiten-schlagen!"-Gequatsche ... und Charaktere so flach wie ein Blatt Papier. Der Stoff, aus dem die (modernen) Action-Filme sind.


 
Aber arbeitet Blizzard nicht an diesem Projekt mit? 

Könnte mir nicht vorstellen dass sie solche 08/15 Möchtegern-Episches-Battle Programm durchziehen.


----------



## karsten2409 (25. Mai 2014)

Wird wohl wenigstens kein 08/15 Schrott


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Mai 2014)

Ich finds ja immer noch schade, dass unser Uwe nicht die Rechte bekommen hat. Seine Interpretation des Warcraft-Universums wäre sicher der Brüller geworden.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Mai 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich finds ja immer noch schade, dass unser Uwe nicht die Rechte bekommen hat. Seine Interpretation des Warcraft-Universums wäre sicher der Brüller geworden.


 
Einzig und allein Postal war ganz brauchbar


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dreharbeiten abgeschlossen und nun gehts ca 2 Jahre in die Nachbearbeitung
> Heftige Scheisse
> 
> Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel? Oder erwartet uns ein "künstlicher" Film ala 300? (den ich wohlgemerkt super finde)
> Na bin ich mal gespannt was draus wird.


 Soweit ich weiß arbeiten auch Leute an diesem Film mit, die zuvor schon auf visueller Ebene an 300 mitgewirkt haben. Und visuell war 300 ja ein hervorragender Film.


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Mai 2014)

Visuell war 300 wirklich eine Kunst für sich.
Ähnliche Begeisterung empfand ich nur bei Sin City


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Mai 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Einzig und allein Postal war ganz brauchbar


Mich hat Postal, dann doch eher enttäuscht. Ich dachte bei der Vorlage und dem Regisseur wird es ein Film der so schlecht ist, dass er schon wieder gut ist (wie die Helge Schneider Filme). Leider war er einfach nur durchschnittlich schlecht.^^


----------



## doomkeeper (25. Mai 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mich hat Postal, dann doch eher enttäuscht. Ich dachte bei der Vorlage und dem Regisseur wird es ein Film der so schlecht ist, dass er schon wieder gut ist (wie die Helge Schneider Filme). Leider war er einfach nur durchschnittlich schlecht.^^


 
Mit den richtigen Leuten und den richtigen Getränken passt das schon  
Natürlich spielt der persönliche Humor eine große Rolle - wie bei fast allen Komödien.

Ich habe von Postal überhaupt nix erwartet und wurde deshalb nicht enttäuscht


----------



## Worrel (25. Mai 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mich hat Postal, dann doch eher enttäuscht. Ich dachte bei der Vorlage und dem Regisseur wird es ein Film der so schlecht ist, dass er schon wieder gut ist (wie die Helge Schneider Filme). Leider war er einfach nur durchschnittlich schlecht.^^


Das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Helge und Uwe: Helge macht zwar Scheiß, aber er weiß auch, daß er Scheiß macht, denn er kann es auch besser und macht das nur aus Spaß so schlecht.
Uwe hingegen ...


----------

